# Weekly Competition 2017-17



## Mike Hughey (Apr 25, 2017)

*We are in the process of trying to update the competition site, so we will not be able to post scrambles there this week. This week, please use this post for all your scrambles. To be safe, it's probably best to use this thread to post all your results as well. We will return to using the website as soon as it is operational again.*

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.
*2x2x2
1. *R' U2 R' U2 R F' U' F'
*2. *U F U' R U R2 F' R' U
*3. *F R F R U' R2 U' R' U
*4. *U R' F U2 F' U R2 F' U'
*5. *R' U2 F2 R' U' R U2 F

*3x3x3
1. *R2 B2 D2 L2 B2 D' U' F2 U L2 F U2 F U' F2 U2 L' F' R U L
*2. *L2 R2 D' B2 F2 U B2 U R2 F2 D2 L D' B' R D' F2 L' U' L2 U2
*3. *R2 F2 L2 F2 U R2 F2 D F2 U R2 F U R F D' B' L' D' F2 R2
*4. *D2 R2 U' F D' B' L D2 B' L' U' L2 B2 U B2 U' B2 U2 B2 L2 D
*5. *F2 R2 U L2 U' L2 U' B2 D' R2 F2 R' D2 L2 F' R' B' L B2 F U'

*4x4x4
1. *U2 Rw' Fw D F D2 R2 Uw B2 L' U' Fw' U' F Uw2 B' Uw' Fw2 Rw R2 F2 D' U Rw' Fw2 F' Uw U2 L' B Fw2 F' Rw2 D U' F2 Rw2 R2 U2 Rw'
*2. *D Rw' R Uw' R' Uw' F2 U' F D2 U' R' Uw L2 Rw2 R2 Uw2 F Rw2 R' D2 U2 B L2 R2 B2 Uw2 F2 D' B' F2 L Uw Fw L R2 Fw F L F2
*3. *Uw B' F L' Rw2 R' D U' L' U2 B' Fw R' Fw' D U Rw2 R2 U2 L2 F' R Fw' L2 Fw Rw' Uw' B F2 L' D' Rw2 U2 Fw2 F2 D2 Rw2 F2 Uw2 U2
*4. *D' F' R2 B2 Fw' L2 D L2 R2 Fw2 R2 U' Rw2 B F R B U B' Fw2 R U F Rw' Uw2 B2 F' R2 D' U2 B' Uw2 R' D2 B' Fw2 F Uw L2 Rw'
*5. *Rw D U2 B D Uw' L2 B2 Fw' D' Fw Rw' R Uw' Fw R B' L' Rw B2 F2 L2 R2 Uw2 U Rw2 B Rw2 U Fw' U' L2 Rw2 F' Rw2 R' B2 R2 Uw2 L

*5x5x5
1. *Dw2 Lw2 R' Uw2 Bw2 Fw Dw Fw' Dw Uw2 Fw U Lw D Fw' L Fw L2 Rw2 F Rw' Fw' Lw2 B Bw Fw' Dw B' Fw D2 Bw Fw' L2 Uw U2 L Uw' U2 Bw Lw2 Uw L' R2 Bw F R2 B2 Fw2 Uw2 Bw' Uw2 R B' L Uw L2 Dw Fw2 L' B2
*2. *Uw' Fw' D F' Lw Fw' F D2 Dw' L Lw' R Uw' Bw' Dw2 Rw2 Bw R Fw2 Uw2 F2 U2 Fw2 R2 Dw Uw' L2 Dw Bw R2 Bw D U' Bw D' F2 L D Dw' U2 B' Bw' Fw F L Dw2 Bw F Uw' B2 Fw F L2 Uw F' Uw2 Rw U' Lw F2
*3. *B' L Lw Rw2 R Dw Uw Lw' Rw' Bw' Lw Bw' F2 Dw2 R2 Uw' L2 B' Rw2 U2 Lw2 Rw2 Dw2 Bw2 L' Lw R Uw2 U' F Dw2 Bw2 Lw2 D2 B2 R Dw' Fw2 D Dw2 B' R' Dw' F' Uw R Fw2 F' Lw2 U2 B2 Bw Fw2 F D2 Uw L F D' Uw2
*4. *Uw2 U L Lw' Rw Uw F2 Uw2 U' B Dw Rw2 D2 Dw Uw' F Rw Bw2 U2 R D2 Rw2 B2 R Dw2 L Lw Rw' R2 Uw U Fw D' U B' Rw B L2 D L2 U2 F U' R2 Dw' L2 Fw D' Lw' B' Lw' B2 Bw U Bw' Dw' F2 R' B Lw
*5. *Lw' F2 Dw' Uw' Bw' L Rw' B2 L2 Fw2 Lw2 Dw' Bw' D2 Dw L2 Rw' Bw2 D Bw' L2 Rw' R' B Bw Dw2 Uw' L Lw R Bw2 Uw' U L B' Bw' Lw' B L2 B2 Fw' U Bw Lw Uw' Rw2 Fw Lw' Dw L' Bw' Fw2 Rw Uw Fw F' D' Rw2 U' L2

*6x6x6
1. *2D' U' 2L D2 2B 2U L U2 F L R' 2F 2R' D U 3F' D 2D 3F2 2R 3U 2U2 U' B D' 2B2 2D 3U L 2U2 L 3R 2F2 R' F 2R' B2 3F' 3U' B' 2F F' 3R' R' 2U2 2L 3R R U' 2F' F2 2U R 2F' 2D U 2L2 R 2D 2L' 2R2 D 2U L2 D2 2B 2L2 2R' R' 2F'
*2. *D R2 2B 2D2 3U' B 2F F 2D2 3U2 B' 2B 3F2 2F2 L' 3R2 R' U2 2F 3U 2R 3U2 U' 2R 3F2 2F 2D' R' 2D' 3U' 2B2 3U2 2B D 2D R' 3U2 2F' L' B 2R2 F2 R F' L 2R' R' B 2D' 3U' F2 U2 2L' 3U2 2U' B2 3F2 2L U 2R2 2F2 2D 3R R' 2D2 2R B' D2 2D2 R
*3. *2D 2U 2R' 3F2 R' F' U2 3R R2 D 2F2 U2 B2 L 2R2 2D' 2F' 2D 2B F L D' 3F 2F2 D2 2R 2D' R' D R' D2 3U2 2U' R 2D' R' B' 3F2 2F2 R' 3U' F 3U' B 2F2 2D' 2F' 2U' 3F 2F2 F2 L2 2U2 3F F' 3U2 3R 3F2 2F2 D' 3R D' 2D' 2R 2D F L 2U U' 2R
*4. *2D2 2U2 2B' 2L 2D' 2R 2B2 2F L2 3R' 2F2 2L2 R' F' 2D 2R' B2 L B2 D' 2D2 2L' R D2 2B 2L2 2R2 3U2 3R2 2F R' D' 2U R' D' U 2L2 R' 2D' 2U 3F F2 L2 2R B F U' 2B 2L2 3U F2 D2 B2 F' D 2F2 2R2 2D B' 3F' 2R' U 2R2 3F' 2F' 2L R B' R U2
*5. *2U' 3F' D2 U2 R2 2D U 2L2 3F' R2 B' 2L' 3R R2 D2 2F 2U2 L2 2B 3F U' 2B2 L2 3R2 2U' 3F 2R2 2B 3R2 2R R' D 2D2 3U' 2L' F' 3R2 R' U B' 2R2 2B' 3U 2U2 L2 2L 2F' U 2L2 2B' F2 2U B2 2B' D2 3F 2F L' R2 D L U' 3F' D2 3R2 3F 2U2 2R' D 2L2

*7x7x7
1. *2U' U' 2B 3D2 3F D2 3U2 2U 2B 2U' 3B' 2L' B2 2B' 3F' D' 3B 3D' 3F R2 2B 2U 2B 3B L' R2 B2 2F' 2U2 R2 3U 3B F D2 3F' 3U' 2U U 2L2 3L' R2 B2 L 3L2 2B2 3B 2R B2 3B' D' 3R' D U 2R' 2F2 3D 3U R2 3F2 2F' F 3L' R2 3B' D 2U2 3F' L2 2U 2F' F' L2 3R' 2R2 3U 2B2 3L2 3R' 2R2 2D' 3D2 3L' U' L2 2L' 3U 2R' 3U' B 3D' 3B 3F F L' R 2D' 3D 3U' 2L' R
*2. *2L 3R' R' 3F 2F 2L' 2U2 2R 3U2 3B R2 2U' 3L' R' F 3U2 U 3F 3U 3B2 3L' 3B' 2D2 3L' 3F 2L2 3D 2B2 2R2 3F2 2U U' L' U L 2F 2L2 R' D' 3B' D 3D2 3U 3L' R2 2F2 2L 3R D' 2D R' 3F2 3D2 3F2 3R' 2D2 2U' 2R2 F L2 F2 2L F2 D 3U' 2F2 2R 2B2 3F2 D 2D 2U' F R U2 3F2 3L2 2B2 L2 3R U' 2B 2L 3L2 D2 3D L F D' 2F' 3U 2U U 3B' 3L' D B2 3D L2 3D
*3. *3B2 3F2 2F2 2R 2B 3B 3L2 3F' F' D' 2U U' 2L' 2R' D 2L 2U' 3B' L2 D2 3U F D 2U 2B 2L 3D' U 2B' 3B' 2D R' 3F 2U 2R' R2 3F 3R2 2R2 2U' 3L 3B2 3D2 2F2 2D' F2 D2 2B2 F2 3D' 2L2 3D' 2B' 3L2 3D2 F2 3D2 B2 3B2 F2 L 3F2 F' 2D2 2U2 3L' B2 F2 R' 3F' 3L' 2D 3R 2U' 3F2 3L2 2R2 R2 2F' 2U2 U 3R2 2D2 2U' U2 2L' R2 2U 2R' 2B 3F 2L' 3L2 B2 2F2 2L2 D2 2U2 L2 2B'
*4. *2D' 2R2 R B 2B2 3B 2L' 2B 2F' 3D' 3U 2U U2 2B2 L2 3L2 D2 3D 3U B' 2R' 2B2 3R 2B 2F' 2D B R2 F2 D2 3D' 2U B2 L2 F 3L 2D' U 3R R' 2U' 3R' 2F' 3L 2B 3D2 3F2 F D' 3D2 B 3R2 3B2 R' D' 3B 3F2 D 2D2 U2 3F2 F2 2R' D' F' 3D2 2U2 U' B 2D2 3D' 2R' U' B 3U' U' L 2L D 3U2 3L 3B2 3F 2F F' L' 3L 3R D' L 2R R 3F2 2L2 2D2 3F2 3U2 L 2R2 3B2
*5. *2F L 2L 2B 2F2 F2 2L2 3L' 3D2 3U' 2U' U2 B 3L' 2R2 R2 3U2 2R 3U2 U2 2L' 2D2 2U2 U2 3F 2L2 B2 3F' D 2U' F2 2U U' 3L' 2R2 R2 2U L 2D' 3D' 2F U2 2L' 2R' U 2F 3D 3F' 2F 2R' B D' 2U B2 3B' D2 3D B2 3F' U2 3B 3R 2D 2B2 3B' 3D2 L' 2L2 D2 2L' 3L 2R 2U' 2L2 2F2 3D' B2 2F2 L 3L' 2F' 2U' U' 3R F 3U' 3L' 2R' 2D2 2F2 L2 R 3B 3R 3D' 3U2 B' 3B2 F2 D'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded
1. *R F2 R F2 U' F' R2 F2 R'
*2. *F2 U' R U' F2 R2 U2 F'
*3. *U F R2 F' R F' U2 R U

*3x3x3 Blindfolded
1. *F2 L2 R2 D' F2 D F2 U2 L2 D L' R2 U R F D2 R' U F' D
*2. *U2 L2 D' B2 L2 B2 U2 B2 U R2 U2 B' D F' R2 U' R' D' R B R
*3. *B2 R2 U' L2 U2 F2 L2 D' U2 R2 U2 F' L2 U B' R' D' R U R B

*4x4x4 Blindfolded
1. *U Rw R' Uw2 F' Uw' B Fw' F' D L' Rw2 R' D' U2 Fw2 L2 R Fw2 Uw2 Rw' R D2 B2 U B' F Rw' R D2 R' U B' L' Rw Uw L U B' F'
*2. *R' D' L' F' L2 Uw2 U Rw' R' Fw' L' F Rw2 R2 F2 Uw2 L' D Uw L B' F L B Uw U Rw D2 F2 R2 D2 U' F Uw2 B2 Uw Fw R2 U' L
*3. *L' Rw' R Fw2 F' R' D R U' F L2 D Uw' U Fw' L' Rw B' R2 F' Uw2 U2 Fw' F Rw R2 Fw Uw F2 L' R2 Fw2 Rw R D' L2 D L U2 R'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded
1. *Rw' Uw Fw2 F2 D' Uw2 U2 R2 D L F Uw2 U2 B2 F' R B' F' Rw Fw Rw2 Fw' L2 Rw2 R2 U' L' U' Rw2 F2 L' R2 Dw F2 Dw Uw2 B L2 R Dw2 Bw' Fw' F' D Dw2 L Lw2 B Fw' Rw' Dw' Bw Fw2 Uw2 L Lw2 B L2 Lw' D2
*2. *B' Fw2 L' Fw2 Rw D2 R2 Fw Uw' Bw' F R F' L' Lw2 D2 Uw Bw Rw2 D' F L' Rw' Fw2 Lw2 Rw B' Fw2 Uw B2 Fw Dw2 Uw' U' B Lw Dw L2 Dw Fw2 D Uw U B2 U Bw' Fw Lw' D U' Rw2 Bw' L Bw Uw Lw' Rw2 B Uw Bw'
*3. *B Bw' Dw U' Fw' F2 D Lw' Rw U' Rw' F2 R2 Fw2 L2 F2 U' L' D2 Rw2 Fw2 Rw Dw Rw' U Rw B2 Dw Bw2 Dw2 R Bw' R Uw U2 L Uw Rw2 Uw2 Rw2 R2 Dw2 Fw' U' Lw' D' Dw Uw' L2 D2 F' Lw' D Bw' F Uw' Lw U Lw' Dw

*6x6x6 Blindfolded
1. *B L' R2 D B F' U' 3R' 2B 2U2 2F' 2L B2 L 2L 2R2 2U2 2F2 R' 3U' 3R2 B' 3F' U 2B2 3R2 D 2D 3F 2F F 2D' B2 3F2 2F2 3U' 2U' B' 2B' 2U2 2R' R 2U U2 F' 2D' 2U L' U2 2R' 2B' 2L 3R2 2D2 2U 2F' D2 3F' R2 2U 3R2 3U 2L 3R B 2L2 U B2 3U2 2U'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded
1. *2L F' 3U2 3B2 F' 2L' 3R 2B2 3L F2 3U L2 3B 3L' 2R' R' B' 2B' 3D U 2B' 3D 2U2 3R 3D2 F' D2 3D' U' 2B 2U' 2L' 2D 2U' 3L 2R2 3B' 3D' B2 3U' L' 2L 3D2 2F' 2R' 2B2 2R' D R2 2B' 3F' D B' 3F R2 3U2 2F 3D2 2U L2 2L F' 2D2 2B2 2R B 2L' 2R 2D' 3R' 2F2 3U L2 D 2U' L' 3L2 R2 U' L 3U' 2R' D 3D 2U U' R B' 2B' 2F2 D F 2L' B' 3B' 2F2 L' R' D' 2U

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded
1. *B L2 F R2 B F2 L2 U2 R2 D F2 U' L' R' F U R2 D' F2 R
*2. *R B2 D2 L U2 L' D2 R' D' L U B2 F' D L2 U' L' R2
*3. *D2 L' B2 D2 R2 D2 L U2 L' B2 D2 B L2 D' L' D2 B2 U L U' L
*4. *L2 U2 B2 L2 B L2 D2 B U2 B L2 R' F' R F2 R D2 U F R F
*5. *L2 D2 B' R2 F' U2 L2 U2 L2 B' D2 R' B D2 B' L B D' F2 D' U'
*6. *B2 L2 F2 L2 D' F2 D L2 D' B2 R U2 R2 D' B' R' D2 U' R' U'
*7. *L2 D F2 R2 F2 L2 R2 D B2 D' R2 F' L D2 F' R' D' U' L2 B
*8. *R2 B2 L2 U' R2 D' R2 U R2 B2 D2 F D' R' U2 B2 D R2 D L2
*9. *R2 F2 L2 B2 D B2 D L2 U L2 R2 F R' U L' U R' F L2 U' F2
*10. *B R2 L F B R' U B D F' L2 D2 R L2 B2 L' U2 F2 B2 U2 R
*11. *U' R2 F2 U L2 U' F2 U F2 D B2 L' R' U2 R' F L2 D B2 D
*12. *U D2 L' U' R U2 D2 B2 L U2 D2 B' U2 B R2 F D2 F D2 L2
*13. *U2 F2 R' F2 D' B' U2 R' L' F B2 L2 F2 U2 F2 B2 R2 U' L2 D' F2
*14. *B L2 U2 R2 F' D2 B U2 L2 D2 L2 D' R2 B U L' U R D2 B' L
*15. *F2 R2 D' L2 D' F2 R2 U2 F2 L2 U' R' D2 B R2 F2 U' B2 R D' R
*16. *B2 L2 B2 U' L2 F2 U L2 B2 D' U' L F R U' R D' F2 L' D2 F2
*17. *L2 D F2 U B2 R2 D' L2 D2 F2 D F L' R B L U' L B2 D2 F'
*18. *D' B2 D2 B2 R2 D' L2 D U' B' R U' R' D2 L D2 F R2 F'
*19. *D2 B2 F' L2 B D2 L2 R2 B2 D2 R' D U R' F U R' F L' D2 F
*20. *R2 D B2 U' F2 U2 L2 B2 U2 R2 U' L' B' L2 B L R D B' R2 D
*21. *U2 R2 D2 B' L2 B F' L2 R2 U2 F' L' F2 D L U B' R2 F' L' R
*22. *F2 R D2 L' F2 R B2 L D2 U2 R B' R F' U L2 D U' R B R2
*23. *L' F U2 D L2 F2 B U' F' D R2 D2 R2 D2 B2 U2 L' F2 R' U2 B2
*24. *F2 U' B L2 F' R2 U' D2 L' F2 D2 B' L2 B' R2 U2 F L2 F R2
*25. *U F2 L2 B' U' F R U2 L' D2 F2 U2 R2 F B' R2 B R2 D2 F2
*26. *R2 U R2 B2 F2 D L2 D B2 U F2 R' U2 L' D' F2 U' L B D2 L'
*27. *L' F2 D R' L' U' L F2 U' L2 F2 R2 B D2 F2 R2 F' U2 R2 B2
*28. *D2 B2 F2 U' L2 D' F2 R2 U L2 U' L' F2 L2 R2 F' U R2 U' B'
*29. *L2 B2 D' B' R L' F U' L2 F' L2 U2 D' F2 R2 B2 R2 B2 D R2 D'
*30. *R' D2 F2 U' R' D' F U2 B' D' B L2 B' U2 D2 R2 F' D2 L2 F2
*31. *D2 U B2 F2 L2 B2 D' F2 U F2 U2 F' L R D2 B U' L' F' U L
*32. *U2 F2 D' B2 D B2 U R2 D L2 B2 F' D' L2 D' U R' U F
*33. *B2 U L2 B2 L2 B2 U2 F2 D' F2 D' L F U L U B' U' L2 R2
*34. *B2 U2 R' F2 U2 F2 U2 L' R2 D' R2 D B' R U B' F D' F2
*35. *U B U2 D B' U2 F' R U' B2 R2 L2 B' L2 B D2 F' R2 D2 L2
*36. *R F' L B U2 D R' U' R2 U F' L2 D2 B D2 F U2 B D2 F B2
*37. *B2 R F2 U2 R2 B2 U2 L2 R2 F2 R2 F D L2 U R' D F L' D U2
*38. *L2 B2 D2 L2 B2 U2 F U2 F D2 B' L U B2 L' U L2 D R D
*39. *B' F' U2 B R2 U2 R2 F' D2 F D2 R U B' R B D L' B2 U' B'
*40. *U R2 F2 D B2 D F2 U' B2 R F L2 D L' R B D L2 B D2

*3x3x3 One Handed
1. *D2 L2 D2 R2 B' R2 D2 U2 R2 F' R F' L2 F' U' L R D R'
*2. *L2 U2 R2 B U2 F2 R2 U2 L2 F' R2 D' L' B2 R D2 U' R B' D'
*3. *D2 U2 F' D2 R2 F' L2 R2 F' L2 F' D' B2 R' U2 B R2 B F' L U'
*4. *B R2 U2 B2 U2 F L2 R2 F' D R B L2 B2 L F R2 B' R'
*5. *U2 L2 F2 D2 U' L2 U' R2 B2 D2 U' L B R' D2 B R2 U' B' R2 U

*3x3x3 With Feet
1. *U2 R2 U2 F' D2 F' U2 B' D2 U' L2 D' R' U R B2 F' U2 F
*2. *R2 D L2 U R2 D L2 U' L2 B2 R B2 R F U' B' R' F U2
*3. *U2 B2 D2 U2 F U2 B' F2 U2 L2 B U' B' U' L B U' F2 L2 F' R2
*4. *B L2 R2 F R2 B' L2 F' L2 D2 B U' R2 U2 L' B L' F' R2 F
*5. *B2 U B' L2 B2 R' U B R' D' B2 L2 B2 D' B2 D' B2 U F2 U2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble
1. *F2 D2 R2 B2 L2 F L2 F U2 R2 U' B2 L' D2 B2 U' L' R F' R2
*2. *F U2 F2 D2 U2 F R2 U2 F' U2 F' L B U' R' D' B F D' L' R'
*3. *R2 D2 L' U2 L' F2 D2 B2 F2 L2 R' U L2 D' B' U2 L U' F D2 L'
*4. *D2 R2 B R2 U2 F' D2 B F R2 F U' B' F2 L' U2 R' D' R D2
*5. *U' R' B D F' U' L' D R2 F R' D2 L' F2 R' D2 L2 D2 F2 R F2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves
1. *F2 L F2 R' U2 R' D2 R B2 D2 R D' L2 U R B' U F' L2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay
2. *U2 R F2 R' U F2 R' U2 R2 U'
*3. *D F B2 R B' L' U2 B2 U' F2 R2 B U2 F L2 D2 R2 F B2 R2
*4. *R2 Uw U R D' B Rw Uw' L R2 D2 U' Fw2 Uw U' Fw2 D Fw F' Uw' L D' Uw B Fw' F R Fw2 Uw2 L Uw U2 F2 Uw' B2 Rw' D B' Fw' Uw'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay
2. *R2 U R2 F' R F' R' F U
*3. *R2 F R2 D2 L2 R2 B' F' U2 F L2 D U' R' B L2 D B2 F L F2
*4. *U2 L2 Rw2 Uw' R B2 Rw2 Uw' B' Fw' D2 Uw Fw' U' L Fw2 D' Uw2 U Fw' F2 L' Rw R F2 L D B F2 R F2 Uw L' Rw2 B' Fw2 F' U2 Rw2 D
*5. *Uw Fw2 R' B' Fw2 L R' D Bw2 Dw2 Uw2 Lw Fw2 Dw2 Uw2 U2 Fw' F2 U2 Fw Lw2 Rw Uw2 L2 Fw Lw' F' Dw' Bw' Rw R2 U2 L2 Uw' B' Fw D2 U' B F' L' Rw2 Bw U2 R2 Fw2 Dw' Fw' L' F2 Uw' Fw2 Dw Rw Uw U Fw L D Fw

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 + 6x6x6 relay:
2:* U2 R' F U R2 F' R F2 U2
*3:* R' L D' F' R2 U D2 L' F' R B2 L B2 R' D2 B2 R D2 R F2
*4:* B' Fw2 D' U2 Uw2 Rw' U2 L F' B' Rw' B' D L Fw' B' R L F2 Rw B2 R2 Uw' R Uw2 U' Rw2 Uw U2 R' Fw' U' Fw' F R2 F B D' L' Uw'
*5:* D Bw' Uw Lw' B' Dw2 U' Bw' R2 U Bw L' R' U Lw2 Uw2 Rw2 U L2 Rw F' Fw2 R' L D' Bw' Dw F' B' R2 L D L2 U' D2 Dw Lw Rw Dw2 B' R L Fw2 Rw R2 L2 Fw F2 Uw Lw' Rw Fw Dw2 F2 D L2 B2 F2 R2 D'
*6:* 2U2 2D2 2F2 L' 2F2 3F' 2L 3R2 2F2 F D2 R' 3F' 2D2 3F' 2D' L 2D' 2B' 3U' 2L 2U2 U' 2D' L' 3R2 B 2B' D' F 2B2 L' B' L' 3R 2R D 3R' 3U2 2L' 2U' B2 2B R2 2D 3F2 2F2 L2 2U' 2B2 2D2 2B' 3U B' F' 2R 2L' 2F 3U2 2R' 2D 3U2 2R' R D2 R2 L 3F 2L2 L2 B' L' 2F2 2U2 R 3F D2 2B' D 2L2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 + 6x6x6 + 7x7x7 relay:
2:* U2 R2 F U' R F R' U' R'
*3:* F B2 L D2 F U' R' B' U' R F2 U2 B' U2 B2 D2 R2 D2 B D2 L2
*4:* Rw' B' Uw B2 Rw F2 B U' L' Rw2 B2 U' Uw Fw2 R' B2 Fw Uw2 D2 Fw2 D' L2 B2 D2 U' Uw Fw2 Rw' D' Uw B Uw' U2 L Uw2 Fw R' Fw2 R D
*5:* L U' Dw2 F R' Dw' Bw R2 Rw Fw2 Uw2 R2 Uw' U2 L U' Rw U' Lw2 B Lw2 F' Bw' L2 Rw' U Bw' L' Rw' Bw Fw2 Rw R' Uw Rw' F' Lw Fw' B' D2 B' F' Fw2 U' D' B2 Fw2 F Uw2 B' L F' R B Bw Dw2 Fw Lw' U2 R2
*6:* 3U2 2L 2B L2 3U' 2R2 3F' L2 B' 2D' 3R D2 3F' 2L2 2D2 R' 3R2 L' D 2F U2 3R' F' B' 2F' 2D 2R U 2F' 3F' 2B' B' D' L 2B' F 3R' 2F' 2U 3U2 3F L2 2R D2 2F2 B' 3U2 3R 2D 3R' 2D2 3R' L2 2U2 B' 3R D 2B 2U2 3F2 2B' 3R2 B2 2L' 2U2 B2 3R 2D 2F R' D2 L2 D' 2R 2L U2 2U2 L' D 3U'
*7:* 3B2 R' 3D2 U' B' F2 3U L 2D 3F' R' 3U B 2L' 2D' F2 2U2 2L 2B U 2B' 2F2 B2 3L R 3R' 2U B2 3L' 2R2 U2 R2 2R' 2D2 3B' B2 2R' 3F2 L' D2 2R 3F 2D2 D' 3F F 2R 2D2 U 2F 3F' 2R' L 2U2 2L' R F2 U' D2 3L 2B 2U2 2F2 2B 3B 3D' 3B U' 2B 2F' 3D' L' 3U' 3R 3F 2U2 2R' B L2 2F2 2U2 2R 3F B' L' 3D' 2L 3U 3B2 2L 2U 2B2 2L' B 3B2 2U2 2B' 2R U2 3U2

*Mini Guildford
2:* R U' R F2 R2 U2 R' F R' U' 
*3:* R' F' L' B R' D F' B' L2 D F D' R2 U' F2 U' F2 L2 D R2 L2 
*4:* L' U2 D2 L U2 D2 L2 B' R' D B U2 Fw D2 L B' Rw Fw2 R2 Rw' L D F' R' Rw' L' Uw' Rw B Fw' L' F2 Rw' Uw U2 B' D L2 F D2 
*5:* R Fw2 U2 Dw D Bw' D' R2 F' Rw2 R' L' Fw' R2 Uw Bw2 D2 F2 Dw R' Bw Fw F' B2 Dw2 Fw' Uw2 U Lw F' Fw' Bw' D Fw' L Lw' F2 D Fw Dw Uw Bw' Fw D' Fw F D B Lw' Rw2 Fw2 D2 R2 B R2 L2 U F2 L' Fw
*OH:* R2 D R2 B2 D' B2 L2 R2 D R2 B F' L D' B D' U' R B' U'
*Clock:* UR4- DR1+ DL0+ UL5- U3+ R2- D2+ L5- ALL3+ y2 U2+ R4+ D2- L2- ALL3- DR DL
*Mega:* R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U'
*Pyra:* B L B U' L U' R' B r b' u 
*Skewb:* L' R' B' L' U B' L' R'
*Square-1:* (0, -1) / (0, 3) / (4, -5) / (-1, -4) / (1, -2) / (6, -4) / (3, 0) / (-4, -5) / (3, -2) / (-5, -4) / (0, -2)

*Clock
1.* UR5+ DR1+ DL3- UL1- U3- R4- D5+ L5+ ALL5- y2 U2+ R4+ D3+ L5+ ALL2+ DR
*2. *UR1- DR5- DL4+ UL1- U1+ R0+ D3+ L1- ALL1- y2 U1+ R3- D2+ L0+ ALL3+ UR DR DL
*3. *UR5- DR2- DL6+ UL1- U5- R5+ D3- L2+ ALL6+ y2 U4+ R5- D4- L2- ALL1+
*4. *UR4+ DR5- DL5- UL3+ U1+ R2- D4- L4+ ALL1- y2 U5+ R5+ D4- L1- ALL1+ DR UL
*5. *UR1- DR6+ DL1- UL5+ U2- R4+ D5- L2- ALL3+ y2 U1+ R6+ D5- L5- ALL3+ DL UL

*Kilominx:
1*
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*2*
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U' x2
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U' x2
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*3*
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U' x2
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*4*
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U' x2
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*5* 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U x2
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U x2
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'

*MegaMinx
1. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*2. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*3. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*4. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*5. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'

*PyraMinx
1. *R' U L' R U R L R l' b'
*2. *U L R' U' L R U' L' l' r u'
*3. *U B' U R' B' R U l u
*4. *L' B' L' U R B L r'
*5. *B' L R' U R' L R' U l r b'

*Square-1
1. *(-5, 0) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-1, 2) / (-3, 0) / (1, 4) / (-1, -4) / (1, -5) / (6, -3) / (2, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (-3, 2) / (-3, 2)
*2. *(0, 5) / (4, 1) / (0, 3) / (-4, -1) / (-2, 1) / (2, -1) / (0, 3) / (6, -2) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-5, -4) / (0, -4) / (0, -3)
*3. *(-3, 2) / (4, -2) / (-4, -1) / (-2, 1) / (2, -1) / (-5, 1) / (2, -1) / (-3, 1) / (6, -3) / (6, 0) / (4, 0) / (-1, 0) / (-2, 0)
*4. *(-5, 0) / (-4, -1) / (-5, 1) / (-1, 2) / (-2, 1) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (2, 0) / (-3, -3) / (0, -5) / (4, 0) / (0, -2) / (4, 0)
*5. *(-5, 3) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (5, -1) / (3, 0) / (0, 3) / (-2, 1) / (-3, 0) / (6, 3) / (-1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (-2, 0) / (-4, -5) / (0, -2) / (4, 0)

*Skewb
1. *D' L' R L U L U' R U' D' U'
*2. *U R' U' D' U L' R' L U' D' U'
*3. *U L R' D' L D L R U' D' U'
*4. *U R L R' D U D' L R' D' U'
*5. *R' L R' D' U L R' L' U' D' U'


----------



## Daniel Lin (Apr 25, 2017)

worst comp ever

*3BLD*: DNF(23.41)[corner 3cycle], DNF(26.61), 28.01=28.01//

*3x3*: DNF(17.70), 10.93, 16.28, 18.98, 23.21=19.49// rip

*3x3 OH*: 23.64, 24.59, (28.58),27.17, (20.97)=25.13//horrible


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Apr 25, 2017)

3BLD: 1:35.88, DNF(1:37.42), DNF(3:20.25) PB single!!
3x3: 9.14, 9.58, 10.28, 11.04, 8.87 = 9.67 Nice average!
3x3 OH: 18.10 23.18 17.19 15.87 21.58 = 18.96
FMC: 57moves  lol
*Solution: z2 y D' R L' B' L' F' L F//EO U D R D R2 U2 R F2//2x2 + cross edge B2 R U' B2 R B2 R2 U' R' U R//2x 2x2's U2 L U' L' U2 L U2 L'//F2L-1 R U' R' U' R U' R'//F2L y2 R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R' U R' U' R U R' U R U//ZBLL*


----------



## Theo Leinad (Apr 25, 2017)

*2x2*: 16.56, (15.79), 25.76, (29.72), 15.82 = 19.38
*3x3*: 33.83, 37.33, (28.57), 42.23, (52.83) = 37.79
*FMC*: 42


Spoiler



*FMC*: 42

*Scramble*: F2 L F2 R' U2 R' D2 R B2 D2 R D' L2 U R B' U F' L2

F' R2 D L' D F' R (2x2x2) - 7
U B2 (2x2x3) - 2
F' D F' (Cross) - 3
D U F D F' U' (F2L-1) - 6
D' F D2 F' D2 F D (F2L) - 7
B' D F' D' B (Niklas L3C) - 5
L2 B2 L F L' B2 L F' L D2 [F2 U'] (Perm corners, fix premoves) - 12

Solution:
F' R2 D L' D F' R U B2 F' D F' D U F D F' U' D' F D2 F' D2 F D B' D F' D' B L2 B2 L F L' B2 L F' L D2 [F2 U']

16 mins pending, can I take breaks  ?


----------



## Lili Martin (Apr 25, 2017)

2x2 : 9.65, (9.42), 13.26, 14.51, (14.95) = 12.47
3x3 : (37.11), 33.90, (25.25), 31.52,34.31 = 33.24
4x4 : (1:57.78), 2:24.27,1:59.09, 2:12.39, (2:25.33) = 2:11.92
5x5 : 4:09.87, 3:50.34, 3:39.31, (3:30.57), (4:22.66) = 3:53.17
6x6 : (8:28.10),7:07.84, 7:20.67, 6:59.35, (6:57.51) = 7:09.29
7x7 : 12:32.81, 12:14.54, (12:05.16), (13:18.56), 12:49.81 = 12:32.39
OH : 1:34.89, 1:30.91, (1:56.36), (1:19.25), 1:26.85 = 1:30.88
Feet : (10:29.71), 9:00.98, (6:14.30), 6:57.28, 6:23.70 = 7:27.32
MTS : 2:25.33, (2:13.21), 3:20.28, (4:02.88), 3:32.40 = 3:06.00
2-4 Relay : 2:43.15
2-5 Relay : 7:02.59
2-6 Relay : 16:03.50
2-7 Relay : 28:29.08
Clock : (58.51), 40.39, 38.27, (36.10),42.12 = 40.26
Kilominx : 1:42.96, 1:39.36, 1:32.47, (1:57.35), (1:26.49) = 1:38.26
Megaminx : 4:33.42,4:20.61, (4:51.20), 4:32.39, (4:16.55) = 4:28.81
Pyraminx : 21.47, 22.20, 22.83, (16.58), (38.91) = 22.17
Square-1 : 2:06.57, (2:47.85),2:10.68, 2:08.71, (2:03.92) = 2:08.65
Skewb : (17.28), 15.29, 11.92, (2.32),14.96 = 14.06


----------



## xyzzy (Apr 25, 2017)

333: 15.76, (22.12), 19.09, 16.59, (15.05) = 17.15 // ZZ on second and third solves; counted wrong number of bad edges on second solve
444: 55.53, (49.73), 59.07, (1:00.75), 54.35 = 56.32 // getting lucky is not a crime
555: (2:28.31), (1:41.25), 2:03.16, 2:01.80, 2:19.43 = 2:08.13 // ZBLL on second solve (probably also PB single)
OH: 30.37, 30.74, (30.90), 29.43, (27.94) = 30.19 // nice consistency; used ZBLL on three solves
2-3-4 relay: 1:32.34
2-3-4-5 relay: 3:39.87
Megaminx: 2:13.12, (1:48.60), (2:27.24), 2:10.47, 2:12.79 = 2:12.13 // PB single! lol not anymore

Random-state scrambles for 444 (including 4bld and relays) when?


----------



## Deleted member 18847 (Apr 25, 2017)

2x2 : (5.87), 5.83, (3.72), 4.09, 4.20 = 4.71
3x3 : (12.63), 14.89, 13.51, (18.12), 13.73 = 14.04
4x4 : 47.84, (53.56), 46.11, (44.52), 49.66 = 47.87
5x5 : 1:35.86, 1:33.05, 1:39.04, (1:45.18), (1:27.54) = 1:35.98
6x6 : (2:40.72), 2:53.56, 2:49.80, (3:08.33), 2:49.14 = 2:50.83
7x7 : 3:49.46, (4:04.03), 3:56.91, (3:48.03), 3:53.02 = 3:53.13
2 BLD : DNF (37.86), 48.35, 35.28 = 35.28
3 BLD : DNF(2:00.70), 2:35.25, DNF(2:26.22) = 2:35.25
4 BLD : 14:12, 
5 BLD : 33:07, 
Multi BLD : 3/3 (16:01)
OH : 33.75, 38.94, (39.64), (28.44), 29.56 = 34.08
Feet : 5:37.44, 5:43.89, 4:51.12, (3:38.73), (6:09.40) = 5:24.15
MTS : 40.00, 41.29, 39.73, (49.89), (36.32) = 40.34
2-4 Relay : 1:20.11
2-5 Relay : 2:54.44
2-6 Relay : 5:45.95
2-7 Relay : 10:07.10
Mini Guildford : 6:26.44
Clock : 14.25, 17.06, (21.15), (13.52), 16.12 = 15.81
Kilominx : (48.79), 38.12, (35.18), 46.39, 36.93 = 40.48
Megaminx : (1:36.26), (1:20.44), 1:21.99, 1:36.21, 1:24.65 = 1:27.62
Pyraminx : (4.42), 5.81, 4.93, 4.86, (6.32) = 5.20
Square-1 : 19.23, 25.64, (26.98), (17.62), 22.64 = 22.50
Skewb : 7.30, (9.48), 8.76, (2.20), 7.39 = 7.82


----------



## T1_M0 (Apr 25, 2017)

*2x2 *7.13, (8.90), 5.31, (4.95), 5.65 = 6.03 // so bad, I hate y-perms
*3x3 *20.14, 20.18, 21.00, (27.90), (15.23) = 20.44 // WHAT? Pb avg right before this...
*4x4 *1:21.62, (1:29.00), (1:14.21), 1:22.20, 1:22.12 = 1:21.98
*5x5 *(3:46.57), (3:21.77) 3:34.98, 3:38.05, 3:45.89 = 3:39.64 // Again pb single, mo3 and avg5, but I can't find motivation to do 5x5 outside these competitions
*2-4 *1:54.40
*2-5 *6:32.77 // Messed up edge parity for 5x5. That hasn't yet happened to me.
*2BLD *46.34, 45.86, 38.12 // constant avg
*3BLD *DNF, DNF, DNF // not so constant avg. Why this?
*4BLD *15:48.81, DNF, DNF
*MBLD *DNF (2/7 in 48:40) // xdd what happened
*MTS *(1:36.32), 1:53.70, (DNF), 1:59.27, 1:45.53 = 1:52.83
*OH *45.42, 41.62, 43.91, (37.80), (50.60) = 43.65
*FMC *36 // Yess PB! Got so lucky with the edges


Spoiler: Solution



*Scramble: *F2 L F2 R' U2 R' D2 R B2 D2 R D' L2 U R B' U F' L2
*Solution: *F' D' F2 L2 U D R' D' L D R D' L2 F' D2 F U F' D2 F U2 D R D' R2 F2 R U' R' U F' L D' L' R D2

F' D' F2 L2 U * L' ** U' (2x2x2)
D R D' R2 (F2L-1 + builds the last pair)
F2 R U' R' U (F2L + all edges solved)
F' (AUF)

L D' L' R D2 (2x2x3 inverse)

Corner insertions
* D R' D' L D R D' L' (1 move cancel)
** F' D2 F U F' D2 F U' (1 move cancel)


*Pyra *(12.43), 8.33, 9.74, (6.61), 11.48 = 9.85 // Umm, I was hoping for a sub-7 avg or something
*Skewb *11.06, 11.67, 12.34, (3.20), (13.32) = 11.69 // 5 move solve in the 4th one xd
*Square-1 *47.49, (DNF), 1:14.63, (31.83), 50.92 = 57.68 // No comment, I should be doing 30-sec avgs


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 25, 2017)

xyzzy said:


> Random-state scrambles for 444 (including 4bld and relays) when?



Do you really think that is important? Are our scrambles not random enough?
I'll put it on the list, but not with high priority


----------



## One Wheel (Apr 25, 2017)

*7x7x7*: 10:00.07, (10:53.36), 10:47.53, 10:49.72, (9:55.67) = *10:32.44

6x6x6*: 6:31.98, 6:27.89, (7:12.30), 6:37.95, (6:06.02) = *6:32.61

5x5x5*: (3:14.72), 3:08.69, (2:59.95), 3:11.27, 3:10.52+ = *3:10.17

4x4x4*: 1:50.82, 1:56.42, (1:29.30), (2:05.83), 1:40.38 = *1:49.21

3x3x3*: (35.52), (25.35), 27.08, 33.15, 27.39 = *29.21

2x2x2*: 12.50, 12.37, (15.56), (7.15), 13.54 = *12.81

Megaminx*: 2:58.99, (2:50.57), 3:09.25, 3:44.18, (4:01.12) = *3:17.48

3x3x3 With Feet*: (2:42.88), 2:23.16, 2:28.45, 2:32.27, (2:05.26) = *2:27.96

3x3x3 One Hand*: 1:03.59, 1:21.47, (2:31.61), 1:07.36, (59.89) = *1:10.81

2-3-4 Relay*: *2:09.56*; 14.59, 30.51, 1:24.45

*2-3-4-5 Relay*: *5:42.93*; 11.06, 36.93, 1:38.56, 3:16.36

*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*: *12:27.13*; 8.77, 37.66, 2:04.88, 3:19.20, 6:16.59

*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*: *22:42.99*; 11.69, 29.80, 2:02.12, 3:17.84, 6:25.12, 10:16.40

*Square-1*: (1:13.37), 1:35.54, 1:25.48, 1:25.51, (2:20.50) = *1:28.81

2x2x2 Blindfolded*: DNF(3:20.44), 1:39.18, 1:47.96 = *1:39.18

3x3x3 Blindfolded*: DNF(7:08.48), DNF(6:59.91), DNF(10:13.64) = *DNF*


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Apr 25, 2017)

2x2: 5.06, 5.54, (4.56), 4.83, (8.31) = 5.14
7x7: (4:08.51), 4:10.15, 4:44.41, 4:51.08 (4:52.62) = 4:35.21 // wasted potential
3BLD:
OH: 35.64, (35.27), 40.88, (48.94), 43.86 = 40.13


----------



## arbivara (Apr 25, 2017)

2x2x2: 9.53 11.46 (9.11) (13.1) 9.41 = *10.13* // meh
3x3x3: (28.07) 29.74 28.23 (34.82) 30.22 = *29.40* // so so
4x4x4: 3:09.46 3:26.27 (2:58.96) 3:14.85 (3:43.92) = *3:16.86* // Yay for the sub 3' single!
5x5x5: (9:33.92) 7:36.75 (7:20.33) 8:39.73 7:37.26 = *7:57.91* // Good
2BLD: (DNF) 2:48.49 (DNF) = *2:48.49* // meh(2)
OH: 53.57 (49.43) 50.02 (1:06.92) 51.82 = *51.80* // 4th solve - got distracted with the phone ringing
WF: 4:29.46 4:36.37 4:40.74 (3:27.76) (4:59.27) = *4:35.52* // To my taste it's too cold for practicing WF!
FMC: *37* // full solution on spoiler bellow
Clock: (27.58) 28.74 (31.78) 31.28 29.27 = *29.76* // meh(3)
Megaminx: (7:25.01) 5:36.50 (5:28.66) 6:27.53 5:59.08 = *6:01.04* // ok
Pyraminx: 15.45 16.93 (13.07) (30.57) 21.55 = *17.98* // ok
Skewb: 39.96 35.18 (26.91) 29.76 (1:16.58) = *34.97* // bad



Spoiler: FMC



F' U' B // EO + PAIR
R2 D2 // 1X2X2
R' D' R2 // 2X2X2
(L B2 *L B2 @U2) // pseudo 2X2X3
U' // 2X2X3
B2 L D L2 D' L' D L D' // F2L-1
L' U' L' U // AB4C
insertions:
* - L B2 L' F2 L B2 L' F2 // solves 1 corner
@ - U' B2 U F2 U' B2 U F2 // solves remaining corners
Final solution:
F' U' B R2 D2 R' D' R2 U' B2 L D L2 D' L' D L D' L' U' L' U2 B2 U F2 U' B2 U F2 L' F2 L B2 L F2 B2 L'


----------



## TheSilverBeluga (Apr 25, 2017)

3x3: 14.55, (12.24), 17.07, 12.84, (17.28) = 14.82

Both the 12s were G-perms.


----------



## TCCuber (Apr 25, 2017)

3x3x3 Match The Scramble: 45.34 47.77 4:48.41 (DNF(1:20.57)) (33.59) = 2:07.18 Average 
3x3x3 Fewest Moves: 34


Spoiler: FMC Solution



F U’ B // EO
L2 R2 U R’ D’ // 2x2x2 Block
U’ B2 L U2 L’ R U’ R U’ R’ U R’ U2 R // EP
Skeleton: F U’ B L2 R2 U R’ D’ U’ B2 L U2
*L’ R U’ R U’ R’ U R’ U2 R
Insert U2 R’ D R U2 R’ D’ R At *
F U’ B L2 R2 U R’ D’ U’ B2 L R’ D R U2 R’ D’ L’ R2 U’ R U’ R’ U R’ *U2 R
Insert R’ F R B2 R’ F’ R B2 At *
Final Solution: F U’ B L2 R2 U R’ D’ U’ B2 L R’ D R U2 R’ D’ L’ R2 U’ R U’ R’ U R2 F R B2 R’ F’ R B2 U2 R
34 Moves
45:18.41


----------



## GenTheThief (Apr 25, 2017)

2x2x2: 3.53, 3.87, 3.96, (3.24), (4.49) = 3.80
3x3x3: 13.99, 15.09, 13.14, (12.55), (16.63) = 14.08 meh
4x4x4: 56.25, 57.97, (54.52), (1:11.45), 1:07.42 = 1:00.55 ayyyyyy mo3 and ao5; single off by .11
5x5x5: (2:34.97), 2:22.39, 2:23.56, (1:58.29), 2:12.24 = 2:19.40
6x6x6: 4:12.14, (3:56.25), (4:14.43), 4:14.07, 4:07.98 = 4:11.40
2x2x2 Blindfolded: DNF(46.30[35.22]), DNF(1:04.03[31.00]), 1:17.79[49.67] = 1:17.79
3x3x3 Blindfolded: DNF(5:23.49[2:40.33]), DNF(4:49.65[3:32.26]), DNF(3:48.72[2:18.55]) = DNF
4x4x4 Blindfolded: 
3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded: 
3x3x3 One Handed: (16.33), 19.52, 16.90, 19.86, (21.82) = 18.76 oh oh oh 3rd solve was orange front yes cn ftw
3x3x3 With Feet:
3x3x3 Match The Scramble:
3x3x3 Fewest Moves: 35


Spoiler: Solution



Scramble: F2 L F2 R' U2 R' D2 R B2 D2 R D' L2 U R B' U F' L2

Solution: x L B R' U F L' U R' D' R D2 R2 L' U2 L2 U2 L' U L2 R U' R' U L' U' L' U' L2 D R' F2 R D' L' U2 L' = 35 Moves

x
L B R' U F // EO, 5
L' U R' D' R D2 // RB Block + LF Pair, 6
R2 L' U2 // LF Block
L2 U2 L' U' L2 R U' R' U L' U' L' // RF/LB Slots, 12
U' L2 D R' F2 R D' L' U2 L' // ZBLL, 9
35 Moves


2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: 1:37.21
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: 4:05.06
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 + 6x6x6 Relay: 8:01.01
Kilominx: (32.00), 34.74, 35.49, 37.80, (39.26) = 36.02
Megaminx: 1:14.29, 1:09.09, 1:11.36, (1:08.36), (1:15.81) = 1:11.58 PB mo3+ao5
Pyraminx: 10.61, 14.18, 11.46, (5.76), (15.21) = 12.09
Skewb: (7.76), 9.28, (12.14), 9.96, 9.42 = 9.55

It's amazing how decent of results I get for events that I haven't (don't) practiced (anymore) in a while (4x4, 6x6, Kilo...)


Spoiler: Future scrambles so I don't have to scroll



4x4x4 Blindfolded
1. U Rw R' Uw2 F' Uw' B Fw' F' D L' Rw2 R' D' U2 Fw2 L2 R Fw2 Uw2 Rw' R D2 B2 U B' F Rw' R D2 R' U B' L' Rw Uw L U B' F'

3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded
1. B L2 F R2 B F2 L2 U2 R2 D F2 U' L' R' F U R2 D' F2 R
2. R B2 D2 L U2 L' D2 R' D' L U B2 F' D L2 U' L' R2
3. D2 L' B2 D2 R2 D2 L U2 L' B2 D2 B L2 D' L' D2 B2 U L U' L

3x3x3 With Feet
1. U2 R2 U2 F' D2 F' U2 B' D2 U' L2 D' R' U R B2 F' U2 F
2. R2 D L2 U R2 D L2 U' L2 B2 R B2 R F U' B' R' F U2
3. U2 B2 D2 U2 F U2 B' F2 U2 L2 B U' B' U' L B U' F2 L2 F' R2
4. B L2 R2 F R2 B' L2 F' L2 D2 B U' R2 U2 L' B L' F' R2 F
5. B2 U B' L2 B2 R' U B R' D' B2 L2 B2 D' B2 D' B2 U F2 U2

3x3x3 Match the scramble
1. F2 D2 R2 B2 L2 F L2 F U2 R2 U' B2 L' D2 B2 U' L' R F' R2
2. F U2 F2 D2 U2 F R2 U2 F' U2 F' L B U' R' D' B F D' L' R'
3. R2 D2 L' U2 L' F2 D2 B2 F2 L2 R' U L2 D' B' U2 L U' F D2 L'
4. D2 R2 B R2 U2 F' D2 B F R2 F U' B' F2 L' U2 R' D' R D2
5. U' R' B D F' U' L' D R2 F R' D2 L' F2 R' D2 L2 D2 F2 R F2


----------



## coolguy (Apr 26, 2017)

*3x3: *22.88, (17.04), 21.56, (23.48), 20.69 = 21.72
it was pretty decent


----------



## xyzzy (Apr 26, 2017)

MatsBergsten said:


> Do you really think that is important? Are our scrambles not random enough?
> I'll put it on the list, but not with high priority



Good enough to know that it's somewhere on the list, even if it's not high priority! I'm just somewhat obsessed with scramble quality. (Like, 60-move scrambles for 555 are noticeably bad, but other people don't seem to mind that too much. See also link in sig.) I'd shill my kilominx scrambler too, but, well…


----------



## cuberkid10 (Apr 26, 2017)

All Stackmatted

2x2: (1.92), 2.46, (5.07+), 2.89, 2.71 = 2.69
3x3: 9.11, (8.28), (10.50), 9.63, 9.85 = 9.53
4x4: 30.13, (36.88), 34.10, (30.03), 36.81 = 33.68
OH: (16.52), 22.69, 19.07, 19.33, (25.98) = 20.36
2+3+4: 49.95
2+3+4+5: 2:10.14
Clock: 9.28, 10.55, 10.87, (17.68), (8.87) = 10.23 // lol, PB average and really good singles
Pyraminx: 4.55, 4.94, 5.42, 3.89, 8.52 = 4.97
Square-1: 14.78, 13.74, (11.45), (18.17), 17.28 = 15.27
Skewb: 4.56, (6.84), 5.99, (1.43), 5.35 = 5.30 // uhhhhh.. that scramble....


----------



## Selster92 (Apr 26, 2017)

3x3 : 
1. 21.42
2. 22.53
3. 19.14
4. 22.34
5. 23.16
= 22.10


----------



## DuLe (Apr 26, 2017)

3x3x3 Fewest Moves: *33*



Spoiler: Solution



*F' R' L' F2 R2 L' B' L' B2 D2 B' U B D2 B' U' D2 F L' F D' L2 F U F B' L2 F' B D2 U' F' R2*

Premove: R2
F' R' L' F2 R2 // 2x2x2
Inverse:
L2 D _F2_ // 2x2x3
F L F' D2 B' L B L // all but 3 edges & 3 corners

Skeleton:
F' R' L' F2 R2 L' B' L' B ** D2 F L' F D' L2 * R2
* F U F B' L2 F' B D2 U' F' // 3 edges
** _B_ D2 B' U B D2 B' U' // 3 cornes


----------



## Torch (Apr 26, 2017)

3x3: 12.15, 10.34, 12.81, 10.96, 11.04 = 11.38
3BLD: 1:23.51, 1:13.64, 1:30.58 = 1:13.64
4BLD: DNF, DNF, DNF = DNF
SQ-1: 22.27, 20.17, 26.83, 25.33, 30.84 = 24.81
Skewb: 7.86, 7.27, 12.00, 4.61, 6.04 = 7.06


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 26, 2017)

2BLD: 35.86, *30.91*, 34.47
3BLD: 1:56.12, 1:56.60, *1:42.97*
4BLD: DNF (slipped), DNF why?, *7:27.91 *very safe 
5BLD: DNF (14+sev errors), DNF (15+ 3-c +-c), *11:23.42* [7:16] very good, esp. fast exec 
6BLD: DNF [29:44, 11c 4w] small lockup, lost count 
7BLD: DNF so close, just forgot a letter pair at the end
Multi: 9/10 in 53:02 [38:53] used wrong alg on a letter pair. Got that five cubes later but by
then I did not know which the faulty cube was.

2x2: 14.67, 17.42, 14.74, 14.60, 15.32
3x3: 29.74, 38.30, 48.03, 38.21, 32.82 - two good three bad
4x4: 1:44.83, 1:51.78, 2:03.51, 2:17.85, 2:09.11 (downhill)
5x5: 3:28.04, 3:44.65, 3:41.37, 3:55.54, 3:56.78
6x6: 6:52.44, 8:01.09, 7:04.43, 8:50.90, 8:30.39
7x7: 11.18, 12:34, 12:31, 13:25, 12:44

2-4: 3:14.22 pi + 0.0007
2-5: 7:42.65
2-6: 15:24.78

Skewb: 50.81, 30.58, 29.54, 22.07, 31.33


----------



## the super cuber (Apr 26, 2017)

3BLD: 28.35, DNF, DNF = 28.35

MBLD: 38/40 56:30 // memo was 34 minutes. Great attempt


----------



## bubbagrub (Apr 26, 2017)

*Skewb: *7.89, 8.94, (6.17), 6.34, (11.19) =* 7.73
3x3: *22.17, (19.80), 22.25, (32.36), 24.94 = *23.12
Feet: *1:57.91, (3:06.75), 1:49.15, (1:38.44), 1:53.41 = *1:53.49
Square one: *40.24, 51.32, (1:09.54), (34.87), 1:01.56 = *51.04
2x2: *6.81, 7.24, (7.26), (5.12), 7.05 = *7.04
FMC: 35*



Spoiler: FMC Solution



F' R2 D2 F' R2 D R L D R' B U' F2 U B' U' F2 L D2 L' U L R D2 F' D F B R D R' D' B' D R2

F' R2 D2 F' R2 // pseudo 222 (5/5)
D R L D L R' D2 * R // pseudo F2L-1 (8/13)
D2 F' D F // insert the last F2L edge (4/17)
B R D R' D' B' D R2 // L5C (8/25)

Insert at *: D2 L' ** U' L D2 L' U L (4/29)
Insert at **: B U F2 U B' U' F2 U (6/35)


----------



## BirdPuzzles (Apr 26, 2017)

*Results: 

2x2: *5.05, 7.56, (8.02), (4.65), 5.38 = 6.00 avg
*3x3: *(20.00), 17.69, 18.28, (14.87), 16.75 = 17.57 avg
*4x4:* 1:27.63, (1:18.23), 1:36.34, 1:31.26, (1:43.45) = 1:31.74 avg
*2x2-4x4:* 2:00.24
*Pyraminx:* (4.40), 6.31, (8.19), 6.54, 6.79 = 6.55 avg

2x2 and 3x3 were... ok. Pyra was actually a fairly good average. Always love these comps, helps me track my progress.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Apr 27, 2017)

I was told to do skewb. Thanks for the PBs
Skewb: 2.69, (8.17), 6.47, (1.28), 6.36 = 5.17

Clock: 6.75, 5.16, (8.74), 6.82, (5.08) = 6.24
Squan: 26.54, (17.82), 21.55, 19.70, (26.85) = 22.60


----------



## muchacho (Apr 27, 2017)

*3x3*: (15.21), 20.60, (25.56), 17.68, 21.24 = *19.84
4x4*: 1:48.30, 1:44.74, 1:50.78, (1:44.15), (2:25.49) = *1:47.94*
*3x3OH*: 28.82, (37.36), (27.05), 31.60, 33.89 = *31.44
2-3-4 Relay*: *2:38.66*


----------



## PuppyCube18 (Apr 27, 2017)

*2x2 - 8.85*

1. 8.47 
2. (10.29) 
3. 9.45 
4. (6.91) 
5. 8.62 

*3x3 - 35.56
*
1. (37.17) 
2. 35.04 
3. 35.27 
4. (30.79) 
5. 36.35 

Got a little faster!


----------



## Christopher Cabrera (Apr 28, 2017)

2x2: (2.89), 4.17, (5.99), 3.42, 4.65 = 4.08
3x3: 15.56, (13.11), 13.45, (16.11), 13.37 = 14.13
4x4: 50.14, 52.97, (45.52), 53.24, (57.21) = 52.12
5x5: (1:54.74), (1:42.34), 1:54.39, 1:46.71, 1:46.74 = 1:49.28
6x6: 3:30.13, 3:36.03, 3:22.37, (3:43.65), (3:04.85) = 3:29.53
7x7: (4:58.28), 5:01.64, 5:12.84, (5:20.31), 5:13.56 = 5:09.35
2x2 BLD: (28.46), DNF, DNF = 28.46
3x3 BLD: (2:07.46), DNF, DNF = 2:07.46
4x4 BLD: 11:14.62, (10:40.93), DNF = 10:40.93
5x5 BLD: 29:41.22, 27:46.07, (22:00.52) = 22:00.52
Multi BLD: 7/9 (49:22)
3x3 OH: 25.78, (32.18), 27.67, (23.83), 27.14 = 26.86
3x3 WF: (1:28.70), (1:09.90), 1:15.15, 1:22.01, 1:25.88 = 1:21.01
3x3 MTS: (1:05.88), 1:20.66, (1:46.597), 1:11.82, 1:15.86 = 1:16.11
FMC: 41


Spoiler: Solution



Scramble : F2 L F2 R' U2 R' D2 R B2 D2 R D' L2 U R B' U F' L2

Inverse :
R2, D2, F', D, F2, R2 // 2X2X2 BLOCK
F', L', F2, L' // 2X2X3 BLOCK

TO NORM :
F2, D', F', D', F2, D' // F2L-3
F', D, R', D', R, F2, R, F, R', F', R, F', R', F2 // EDGES + MOST CORNERS

SKELETON: F2, D', F', D', F2, D', F', D, R', D', R, F2, R, F, R', F'*, R, F', R', F2, L, F2, L, F, R2, F2, D', F, D2, R2
* : L', F', L, F', L', F2, L, R, F, R', F, R, F2, R'

SOLUTION: F2, D', F', D', F2, D', F', D, R', D', R, F2, R, F, R', F',L', F', L, F', L', F2, L, R, F, R', F, R, F, R', F2, L, F2, L, F, R2, F2, D', F, D2, R2
COUNT: 41


2-4 Relay: 1:15.22
2-5 Relay: 3:19.94
2-6 Relay: 6:53.09
2-7 Relay: 11:38.01
Mini Guildford: 6:38.57
Clock: (21.10), 16.57, 16.53, 17.15, (15.49) = 16.75
Kilominx: 34.33, (28.77), (38.21), 37.09, 32.73 = 34.72
Megaminx: 1:21.69, 1:25.38, 1:17.97, (1:30.58), (1:15.05) = 1:21.68
Pyraminx: (3.76), 4.77, 5.57, 4.05, (6.28) = 4.80
Square-1: 27.02, (20.60), 30.32, (44.27), 25.85 = 27.73
Skewb: 8.65, 6.06, (11.67), (2.57), 9.26 = 7.99


----------



## Isaac Lai (Apr 28, 2017)

*2x2: *2.56, (4.47), 3.40, 2.62, (1.85) = *2.86
3x3: *10.58, (8.84), 10.74, (14.16), 9.38 = *10.24
4x4: *39.68, 37.98, (34.22), (40.63), 35.12 = *37.59
5x5: *(1:33.85), 1:20.40, 1:16.55, 1:16.22, (1:13.87) = *1:17.72
6x6: *(3:16.08), 3:22.07, 3:16.84, (3:58.07), 3:38.64 = *3:25.85
2BLD: *15.76, DNF, 10.73 = *10.73
3BLD: *DNF, 2:57.90, DNS = *2:57.90
OH: *(14.75), (19.76), 17.73, 17.80, 19.52 = *18.35
2-4 relay: 59.15
2-5 relay: 2:23.45
2-6 relay: 5:38.57
Megaminx: *57.94, (52.74), 53.69, (59.75), 56.71 = *56.11
Pyaminx: *(7.25), 5.82, 3.59, (3.23), 4.35 = *4.59
Square-1: *(12.94), 18.23, 13.35, 15.24, (20.25) = *15.61
Skewb: *5.52, 1.75, (6.60), (0.79), 3.64 = *3.64*
Do not open if you haven't attempted!


Spoiler



If you're wondering about the 1.75, red has a four move layer


----------



## DGCubes (Apr 28, 2017)

*2x2x2 *5.18, (5.26), 4.70, (2.52), 3.69 = 4.52

*3x3x3* 11.29, (13.24), 13.11+, (10.56), 11.23 = 11.88 average

*4x4x4*

*5x5x5*

*6x6x6*

*7x7x7*

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*

*3x3x3 One Handed*

*3x3x3 With Feet*

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay *1:24.33

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 + 6x6x6 relay:*

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 + 6x6x6 + 7x7x7 relay:*

*Mini Guildford*

*Clock*

*Kilominx:*

*MegaMinx*

*PyraMinx *(1.99), 2.84, 2.39, 2.56, (5.21) = 2.60 average

*Square-1*

*Skewb *7.01, 7.19, 7.94, (4.42), (9.09) = 7.38 average


----------



## Seaweed_Brain818 (Apr 29, 2017)

*2x2x2*
1. R' U2 R' U2 R F' U' F' 3.12
2. U F U' R U R2 F' R' U 5.05
3. F R F R U' R2 U' R' U 4.53
4. U R' F U2 F' U R2 F' U' 1.65
5. R' U2 F2 R' U' R U2 F 3.92
Avg- 3.86 

*3x3x3*
1. R2 B2 D2 L2 B2 D' U' F2 U L2 F U2 F U' F2 U2 L' F' R U L 14.65
2. L2 R2 D' B2 F2 U B2 U R2 F2 D2 L D' B' R D' F2 L' U' L2 U2 12.09
3. R2 F2 L2 F2 U R2 F2 D F2 U R2 F U R F D' B' L' D' F2 R2 17.96
4. D2 R2 U' F D' B' L D2 B' L' U' L2 B2 U B2 U' B2 U2 B2 L2 D 16.56 
5. F2 R2 U L2 U' L2 U' B2 D' R2 F2 R' D2 L2 F' R' B' L B2 F U' 15.71
Avg- 15.64

*PyraMinx*
1. R' U L' R U R L R l' b' 5.93 
2. U L R' U' L R U' L' l' r u' 12.06 
3. U B' U R' B' R U l u 7.83
4. L' B' L' U R B L r' 4.25 
5. B' L R' U R' L R' U l r b' 8.46
Avg- 7.41
*
Square-1*
1. (-5, 0) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-1, 2) / (-3, 0) / (1, 4) / (-1, -4) / 
(1, -5) / (6, -3) / (2, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (-3, 2) / (-3, 2) 20.19 
2. (0, 5) / (4, 1) / (0, 3) / (-4, -1) / (-2, 1) / (2, -1) / (0, 3) / 
(6, -2) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-5, -4) / (0, -4) / (0, -3) 45.03 
3. (-3, 2) / (4, -2) / (-4, -1) / (-2, 1) / (2, -1) / (-5, 1) / 
(2, -1) / (-3, 1) / (6, -3) / (6, 0) / (4, 0) / (-1, 0) / (-2, 0) 30.18
4. (-5, 0) / (-4, -1) / (-5, 1) / (-1, 2) / (-2, 1) / (-3, 0) /
(0, -3) / (2, 0) / (-3, -3) / (0, -5) / (4, 0) / (0, -2) / (4, 0) 21.76 
5. (-5, 3) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (5, -1) / (3, 0) / (0, 3) / 
(-2, 1) / (-3, 0) / (6, 3) / (-1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (-2, 0) / 28.34
(-4, -5) / (0, -2) / (4, 0) 
Avg- 26.76

*Skewb*
1. D' L' R L U L U' R U' D' U' 14.43 
2. U R' U' D' U L' R' L U' D' U' 8.97
3. U L R' D' L D L R U' D' U' 6.58
4. U R L R' D U D' L R' D' U' 1.30
5. R' L R' D' U L R' L' U' D' U' 11.50
Avg- 9.02


----------



## zacuber42 (Apr 30, 2017)

3x3: 19.29 15.74 (28.56) 17.93 (14.89) = 17.65
3x3 oh: (30.12) 37.23 33.73 37.87 (55.31) = 36.28


----------



## The Blockhead (Apr 30, 2017)

*2x2: 6.83 *(6.46, [8.30], 5.84, 8.19+, [5.82])
*3x3: 28.65 *([DNF], 29.48, 25.44, [24.47], 31.04)
*4x4: 1:53.88* ([2:05.36], 2:02.37, 1:49.95, [1:43.71+], 1:49.31)
*5x5: 3:28.25 *([3:47.68], 3:30.11, 3:10.04, 3:44.60, [2:56.58])
*6x6: 5:30.03* (5:34.81, [4:48.11], [6:10.07+], 5:10.72, 5:44.55)


----------



## One Wheel (May 1, 2017)

The Blockhead said:


> *2x2: 6.83 *6.46, [8.30], 5.84, 8.19+, [5.82]
> *3x3: 28.65 *[DNF], 29.48, 25.44, [24.47], 31.04
> *4x4: 1:53.88* [2:05.36], 2:02.37, 1:49.95, [1:43.71+], 1:49.31
> *5x5: 3:28.25 *[3:47.68], 3:30.11, 3:10.04, 3:44.60, [2:56.58]
> ...



I think you need to put the individual times first, then averages or whatever else you want, otherwise it will count your average as the first of five times, and drop the last one.


----------



## CornerCutter (May 1, 2017)

*2x2: 5.97*
1. 5.97 
2. 5.99 
3. (6.99) 
4. (5.08) 
5. 5.94 

*Pyraminx: 6.38*
1. (4.01) 
2. 7.12 
3. 6.30 
4. 5.70 
5. (8.45) 

Finally sub-6 on here for 2x2. 

Maybe more events soon.


----------



## jam66150 (May 1, 2017)

3x3x3 1:21.95/1:35.78/1:11.47/1:37.54/1:28.67=1:28
2x2x2: 14.60/dnf/13.72/13.02/21.01=16.45
skewb: 36.61/dnf/23.25/23.34/40.42=33.46


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 1, 2017)

One Wheel said:


> I think you need to put the individual times first, then averages or whatever else you want, otherwise it will count your average as the first of five times, and drop the last one.


Yes, so it is


----------



## RyuKagamine (May 1, 2017)

234 Relay: 3:03.57
2345 Relay: 6:13.45/4x4 DP,5x5 G-Perm ERROR 
2-6 Relay: 11:37.84
2-7 Relay: 20:59.91
Mini Guildford: 12:24.10/PB
Clock: 16.04 (17.82) 14.54 (14.27) 15.25 =15.28
Pyraminx: 16.64 (14.70+) (18.16) 14.99 16.84 =16.15
Square-1: (1:52.64) (1:05.88) 1:37.13 1:33.92 1:48.13 =1:39.73
Skewb: 19.61 (7.86) 27.79 (32.69) 18.71 =22.04


----------



## irontwig (May 1, 2017)

FMC: 29



Spoiler



F' B R' U L' F2 L2 U' L' U R' U' L' U R L B2 L2 U L2 B' L' F2 L B2 L' F2 L' B'

F' B R' U L' F2 [2x2x2]

Switch:
B L2 B' [EO]
L2 U' [2x2x3]
L2 B2 L' U L2 U L2 [L4C]

F' B R' U L' F2 L2 U' L2 U.L B2 L2 U L2 B:L2 B'

.=U' L U R' U' L' U R
:=B2 L' F2 L B2 L' F2 L


----------



## OJ Cubing (May 1, 2017)

2x2: 4.49, (4.19), (DNF), 4.62, 4.61 = 4.57
3x3: 15.55, 14.99, (17.77), (12.54), 14.75 = 15.09
4x4: (56.09 - FIRST SUB-1!!!), 1:06.85, 1:16.33, (1:18.01), 1:07.58 = 1:10.25 //PB Ao5 as well!
5x5:
2BLD: 56.53, *26.56*, 33.79
3BLD: DNF, 1:50.88, *1:45.68*
4BLD: 11:27.57, DNF, *9:38.64*
5BLD:
mBLD: 10/10 49:43.57
3x3 OH:
2-4 Relay: 1:35.30
2-5 Relay: 4:50.05
Pyraminx: (8.89), (DNF), 13.56, 9.88, 17.71 = 13.71
Square-1: 49.01, 47.08, (58.31), 49.38, (46.46) = 48.49 //Damn not any sub-cutoff L
Skewb: (16.60), 11.03, 10.87, (2.43 – 5 move solution?!), 14.00 = 11.96


----------



## Jon Persson (May 1, 2017)

4x4: 1:33.495, 1:29.660, (2:07.031), (1:23.111), 1:45.712 = 1:36.289

5x5: 3:28.789, (3:37.188), (2:51.468), 3:19.750, 3:21.149 = 3:23.229

6x6: 7:18.291, 6:46.500, (7:25.792), (6:27.153), 6:45.738 = 6:55.815


----------



## Alea (May 1, 2017)

*2x2:* 6.60, 8.45, (9.17), (4.99), 7.92 => *7.66
3x3:* (17.64), 14.63, (11.91), 14.52, 15.29=>*14.82
4x4:* 1:14.45, 1:15.28, (1:00.18), 1:08.94, (1:19.33)=> *1:12.89
5x5:* 2:07.99, (2:07.74), 2:09.32, (2:36.45), 2:16.69=> *2:11.34
7x7:* 8:29.73, 7:43.22, (7:11.42), 8:34.80, (8:40.42)=>*8:15.92
OH:* (21.26), 27.69, (37.55), 27.13, 31.37=> *28.74
Mega:* (3:06.98), 2:10.12, 1:53.63, 1:50.42 , (1:46.45)=> *1:58.06
Pyra:* (6.23), (11.75), 7.74, 7.42, 9.98=> 8.38
*Skewb:* 10.27, 12.36, (12.90), (8.93), 11.51=> *11.38*


----------



## Bogdan (May 2, 2017)

*2x2x2:* 6.05, (7.04), 6.18, (5.51), 6.31-> *6.18
3x3x3:* 16.86, 15.86, (14.59), (18.87), 16.18-> *16.30
4x4x4:* (1:09.86), 1:10.65, 1:13.40, 1:14.44, (1:25.27)-> *1:12.83
5x5x5:* 2:38.11, 2:43.62, (2:24.54), (2:50.83), 2:44.30-> *2:42.01
2x2x2BLD:* 54.01, 1:30.49, 1:01.00->* 54.01
3x3x3BLD:* 4:06.14, DNF, 4:03.83-> *4:03.83
3x3x3OH:* 37.61, (43.18), (32.01), 33.65, 41.56-> *37.61
234*-> *1:52.32
2345*-> *4:45.92
sq-1:* (32.58), (1:02.48), 56.43, 40.15, 46.96-> *47.85
skewb:* 7.68, 9.87, (10.45), (1.83), 9.98-> *9.18
FMC:* 36 moves


Spoiler



Solution: L2 F L'F2 L2 D2 F' L2 U L' D2 L U' L' D2 F2 U' F' U F L2 F' L F U B L B' L' U' L2 R2 F2 D' F R2

prescramble: R2 F2 D' F R2 (2x2x2 on inverse)
L2 F L'F2 L2 D2 //2x2x3
F' L * F2 U' F' U F //f2l-1
L2 F' L F //f2l
U B L B' L' U' L2 //all but 3 corners
correction

insertion: * L U L' D2 L U' L' D2 (1 move canceled)


----------



## sqAree (May 2, 2017)

*2x2:* 3.72, (6.76), 4.77, (2.99), 4.50 = *4.33
3x3:* 14.36, (12.70), 14.48, (16.98), 13.66 = *14.17
4x4:* (1:22.46), 1:13.38, 1:18.73, 1:19.41, (1:03.00) = *1:17.18
OH:* (26.84), 20.44, (17.87), 25.28, 19.02 = *21.59
Clock:* 21.92, 20.56, (19.70), (DNF(20.76)), 20.02 = *20.84*
*SQ-1:* (1:03.34), 1:51.86, 1:21.08, 1:04.52, (2:04.66) = *1:25.83*


----------



## The Blockhead (May 2, 2017)

One Wheel said:


> I think you need to put the individual times first, then averages or whatever else you want, otherwise it will count your average as the first of five times, and drop the last one.



thanks, but I just adjusted it to what it was before, and that was to put parenthesis around the individual times, and that worked just fine.


----------



## EmperorZant (May 2, 2017)

2x2 - *5.97* Average: 6.08, (4.67), 5.63, 6.21, (6.77)
3x3 - *13.28* Average: 13.46, (10.62), 12.48, 13.91, (15.18)
4x4 - *1:00.13* Average: 1:00.13, (1:08.70), (53.46), 58.15, 1:02.11
3x3 OH - *22.42* Average: (16.26), 19.15, (26.37), 23.12, 24.98

Didn't compete in much, but what I did compete in was good!


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 2, 2017)

The Blockhead said:


> thanks, but I just adjusted it to what it was before, and that was to put parenthesis around the individual times, and that worked just fine.


Yes, because I edit your post locally (and others) before I run the program.
Actually I (the program) tries both ways, compare(s) the avg of the first five times with the value
of the sixth and write a warning if it's not ok and the other way around. Still it's easier if you
follow mainstream. We still nurse a hope of getting the competition site working again.

Wow, post 2222


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 2, 2017)

Results week 17: congrats to Christopher, bacyril and Isaac!

*2x2x2*(27)

 2.69 cuberkid10
 2.86 Isaac Lai
 3.79 GenTheThief
 3.86 Seaweed_Brain818
 4.08 Christopher Cabrera
 4.33 sqAree
 4.52 DGCubes
 4.57 OJ Cubing
 4.71 bacyril
 5.14 Ordway Persyn
 5.17 username...
 5.97 EmperorZant
 5.97 CornerCutter
 6.00 BirdPuzzles
 6.03 T1_M0
 6.18 Bogdan
 6.83 The Blockhead
 7.03 bubbagrub
 7.66 Alea
 8.85 PuppyCube18
 10.13 arbivara
 12.02 Jacck
 12.47 Lili Martin
 12.80 One Wheel
 14.91 MatsBergsten
 16.44 jam66150
 19.38 Theo Leinad
*3x3x3 *(34)

 9.53 cuberkid10
 9.67 FastCubeMaster
 10.23 Isaac Lai
 11.38 Torch
 11.88 DGCubes
 13.28 EmperorZant
 14.04 bacyril
 14.07 GenTheThief
 14.13 Christopher Cabrera
 14.17 sqAree
 14.81 Alea
 14.82 TheSilverBeluga
 15.10 OJ Cubing
 15.64 Seaweed_Brain818
 16.30 Bogdan
 17.15 xyzzy
 17.57 BirdPuzzles
 17.65 zacuber42
 19.49 Daniel Lin
 19.84 muchacho
 19.90 Mike Hughey
 20.44 T1_M0
 21.71 coolguy
 22.10 Selster92
 23.12 bubbagrub
 28.65 The Blockhead
 29.21 One Wheel
 29.40 arbivara
 32.89 Lili Martin
 33.86 Jacck
 35.55 PuppyCube18
 36.44 MatsBergsten
 37.80 Theo Leinad
 1:28.80 jam66150
*4x4x4*(21)

 33.68 cuberkid10
 37.59 Isaac Lai
 47.87 bacyril
 52.12 Christopher Cabrera
 56.32 xyzzy
 1:00.13 EmperorZant
 1:00.55 GenTheThief
 1:10.25 OJ Cubing
 1:12.83 Bogdan
 1:12.89 Alea
 1:17.17 sqAree
 1:21.98 T1_M0
 1:31.74 BirdPuzzles
 1:36.29 Jon Persson
 1:47.94 muchacho
 1:49.21 One Wheel
 1:53.88 The Blockhead
 1:59.74 Jacck
 2:01.47 MatsBergsten
 2:16.19 Lili Martin
 3:16.86 arbivara
*5x5x5*(15)

 1:17.72 Isaac Lai
 1:35.98 bacyril
 1:49.28 Christopher Cabrera
 2:08.13 xyzzy
 2:11.33 Alea
 2:19.40 GenTheThief
 2:42.01 Bogdan
 3:10.16 One Wheel
 3:21.98 Jacck
 3:23.22 Jon Persson
 3:28.25 The Blockhead
 3:39.64 T1_M0
 3:47.19 MatsBergsten
 3:53.17 Lili Martin
 7:57.91 arbivara
*6x6x6*(9)

 2:50.83 bacyril
 3:25.85 Isaac Lai
 3:29.51 Christopher Cabrera
 4:11.40 GenTheThief
 5:30.03 The Blockhead
 6:32.61 One Wheel
 6:56.84 Jon Persson
 7:09.77 Lili Martin
 7:51.97 MatsBergsten
*7x7x7*(7)

 3:53.13 bacyril
 4:35.21 Ordway Persyn
 5:09.35 Christopher Cabrera
 8:15.92 Alea
10:32.44 One Wheel
12:32.39 Lili Martin
12:36.33 MatsBergsten
*3x3 one handed*(20)

 18.35 Isaac Lai
 18.76 GenTheThief
 18.96 FastCubeMaster
 20.36 cuberkid10
 21.58 sqAree
 22.42 EmperorZant
 24.45 Daniel Lin
 26.86 Christopher Cabrera
 28.73 Alea
 30.18 xyzzy
 31.44 muchacho
 34.08 bacyril
 36.28 zacuber42
 37.61 Bogdan
 40.13 Ordway Persyn
 43.65 T1_M0
 51.80 arbivara
 1:10.81 One Wheel
 1:15.05 Jacck
 1:30.88 Lili Martin
*3x3 with feet*(6)

 1:21.01 Christopher Cabrera
 1:53.49 bubbagrub
 2:27.96 One Wheel
 4:35.52 arbivara
 5:24.15 bacyril
 7:27.32 Lili Martin
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(10)

 10.73 Isaac Lai
 26.56 OJ Cubing
 28.46 Christopher Cabrera
 30.91 MatsBergsten
 35.28 bacyril
 38.12 T1_M0
 54.01 Bogdan
 1:17.79 GenTheThief
 1:39.18 One Wheel
 2:48.49 arbivara
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(14)

 28.01 Daniel Lin
 28.35 the super cuber
 1:13.64 Torch
 1:22.51 Mike Hughey
 1:35.88 FastCubeMaster
 1:42.97 MatsBergsten
 1:45.68 OJ Cubing
 2:07.46 Christopher Cabrera
 2:35.25 bacyril
 2:57.90 Isaac Lai
 4:03.83 Bogdan
 DNF GenTheThief
 DNF One Wheel
 DNF T1_M0
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(7)

 7:27.91 MatsBergsten
 9:38.64 OJ Cubing
10:40.93 Christopher Cabrera
11:03.55 Jacck
14:12.00 bacyril
15:48.81 T1_M0
 DNF Torch
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(2)

11:23.42 MatsBergsten
22:00.52 Christopher Cabrera
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(1)

 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(1)

 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(6)

38/40 (56:30)  the super cuber
10/10 (49:43)  OJ Cubing
9/10 (53:02)  MatsBergsten
7/9 (49:22)  Christopher Cabrera
3/3 (16:01)  bacyril
2/7 (48:40)  T1_M0
*3x3 Match the scramble*(5)

 40.34 bacyril
 1:16.11 Christopher Cabrera
 1:52.83 T1_M0
 2:07.17 TCCuber
 3:06.00 Lili Martin
*2-3-4 Relay*(17)

 49.95 cuberkid10
 59.15 Isaac Lai
 1:15.22 Christopher Cabrera
 1:20.11 bacyril
 1:24.33 DGCubes
 1:32.34 xyzzy
 1:35.30 OJ Cubing
 1:37.21 GenTheThief
 1:52.32 Bogdan
 1:54.40 T1_M0
 2:00.24 BirdPuzzles
 2:09.56 One Wheel
 2:38.66 muchacho
 2:43.15 Lili Martin
 3:03.28 Jacck
 3:03.57 RyuKagamine
 3:14.22 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(14)

 2:10.14 cuberkid10
 2:23.45 Isaac Lai
 2:54.44 bacyril
 3:19.94 Christopher Cabrera
 3:39.87 xyzzy
 4:05.06 GenTheThief
 4:45.92 Bogdan
 4:50.05 OJ Cubing
 5:42.93 One Wheel
 6:13.45 RyuKagamine
 6:31.12 Jacck
 6:32.77 T1_M0
 7:02.59 Lili Martin
 7:42.65 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(8)

 5:38.57 Isaac Lai
 5:45.95 bacyril
 6:53.09 Christopher Cabrera
 8:01.01 GenTheThief
11:37.84 RyuKagamine
12:27.13 One Wheel
15:24.78 MatsBergsten
16:03.50 Lili Martin
*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(5)

10:07.10 bacyril
11:38.01 Christopher Cabrera
20:59.91 RyuKagamine
22:42.99 One Wheel
28:29.08 Lili Martin
*MiniGuildford*(3)

 6:26.44 bacyril
 6:38.57 Christopher Cabrera
12:24.10 RyuKagamine
*Kilominx*(4)

 34.72 Christopher Cabrera
 36.01 GenTheThief
 40.48 bacyril
 1:38.26 Lili Martin
*Skewb*(19)

 3.64 Isaac Lai
 5.17 Jaysammey777
 5.30 cuberkid10
 7.06 Torch
 7.38 DGCubes
 7.72 bubbagrub
 7.82 bacyril
 7.99 Christopher Cabrera
 9.02 Seaweed_Brain818
 9.18 Bogdan
 9.55 GenTheThief
 11.38 Alea
 11.69 T1_M0
 11.97 OJ Cubing
 13.76 Lili Martin
 22.04 RyuKagamine
 30.48 MatsBergsten
 33.46 jam66150
 34.97 arbivara
*Clock*(8)

 6.24 Jaysammey777
 10.23 cuberkid10
 15.28 RyuKagamine
 15.81 bacyril
 16.75 Christopher Cabrera
 20.83 sqAree
 29.76 arbivara
 39.64 Lili Martin
*Pyraminx*(15)

 2.60 DGCubes
 4.59 Isaac Lai
 4.80 Christopher Cabrera
 4.97 cuberkid10
 5.20 bacyril
 6.37 CornerCutter
 6.55 BirdPuzzles
 7.41 Seaweed_Brain818
 8.38 Alea
 9.85 T1_M0
 12.08 GenTheThief
 13.72 OJ Cubing
 16.16 RyuKagamine
 17.98 arbivara
 22.17 Lili Martin
*Megaminx*(9)

 56.11 Isaac Lai
 1:11.58 GenTheThief
 1:21.68 Christopher Cabrera
 1:27.62 bacyril
 1:58.06 Alea
 2:12.13 xyzzy
 3:17.47 One Wheel
 4:31.54 Lili Martin
 6:01.04 arbivara
*Square-1*(15)

 15.27 cuberkid10
 15.61 Isaac Lai
 22.50 bacyril
 22.60 Jaysammey777
 24.81 Torch
 26.76 Seaweed_Brain818
 27.73 Christopher Cabrera
 47.85 Bogdan
 48.49 OJ Cubing
 51.04 bubbagrub
 57.68 T1_M0
 1:25.82 sqAree
 1:28.84 One Wheel
 1:39.73 RyuKagamine
 2:07.98 Lili Martin
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(11)

29 irontwig
33 DuLe
34 TCCuber
35 bubbagrub
35 GenTheThief
36 Bogdan
36 T1_M0
37 arbivara
41 Christopher Cabrera
42 Theo Leinad
57 FastCubeMaster

*Contest results*

356 Christopher Cabrera
316 bacyril
281 Isaac Lai
223 GenTheThief
208 cuberkid10
178 OJ Cubing
160 MatsBergsten
156 Bogdan
154 T1_M0
131 One Wheel
124 Alea
110 xyzzy
109 Lili Martin
104 DGCubes
100 sqAree
91 Torch
89 EmperorZant
86 Seaweed_Brain818
84 FastCubeMaster
78 arbivara
77 bubbagrub
70 BirdPuzzles
65 Jacck
57 RyuKagamine
56 Daniel Lin
55 The Blockhead
50 the super cuber
50 muchacho
45 Jaysammey777
43 Ordway Persyn
33 Mike Hughey
32 zacuber42
32 Jon Persson
30 CornerCutter
26 TheSilverBeluga
25 TCCuber
21 irontwig
20 Theo Leinad
20 DuLe
19 username...
17 PuppyCube18
15 coolguy
14 Selster92
11 jam66150


----------



## FastCubeMaster (May 2, 2017)

Gee thanks cuberkid10 stealing my 3x3 win by 0.14, that was a good average for me!

Also, sorry if I missed it MatsBergsten but what happened to the weekly $10 gift card? Did it only last for a set number of weeks?


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 2, 2017)

FastCubeMaster said:


> Also, sorry if I missed it MatsBergsten but what happened to the weekly $10 gift card? Did it only last for a set number of weeks?



Yes, it was said from the beginning (week 4) that it was only for ten weeks. Perhaps there will be a continuation later,
I don't know.


----------



## FireCuber (May 2, 2017)

Sorry! I just missed this one  But I can do next weeks one.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (May 2, 2017)

Okay can we talk about those skewb scrambles...
1) 9 mover
2) had a ridiculous solution
4) 5 movers...


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 2, 2017)

Jaysammey777 said:


> Okay can we talk about those skewb scrambles...
> 1) 9 mover
> 2) had a ridiculous solution
> 4) 5 movers...


When we get that far Skewb scrambles are definitely high on the list.
Not seldom there are canceling scrambling moves. 
So yes! 

(Not that I noted the shortcomings you are talking about )


----------



## GenTheThief (May 2, 2017)

Ohh, cool. 4th.
Wish I had time for 4/MBLD, Feet, and MTS. I don't think that would have earned me 60 points though...
Maybe I'll be able to get a podium next week.

Hey, gj @EmperorZant on your 4x4 results. I don't know if they were good for you, but I didn't think anyone would beat me without a sub-1 average...


----------



## Parvizal (May 6, 2017)

3x3: 31.33, (35.55), 28.33, 31.99, (26.29) = *30.56*
4x4: 3:17.81, (2:45.33), (3:21.49), 2:48.46, 2:49.80 = *2:58.70*


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 6, 2017)

Parvizal said:


> 3x3: 31.33, (35.55), 28.33, 31.99, (26.29) = *30.56*
> 4x4: 3:17.81, (2:45.33), (3:21.49), 2:48.46, 2:49.80 = *2:58.70*


Hi and welcome! This competition is finished and closed (results given), 
please use next weeks instead!


----------

